# Un lecteur news (usenet) pour MacOs X



## andre83 (20 Décembre 2005)

Salut

je viens de changer OS 9 pour Tiger 
mais je ne trouve pas de logiciel pour les lire les news dans les forums
Y a t-il quelque chose qui m'a échappé  dans safari ou mail ou faut-il utiliser un autre logiciel ?
Si oui merci de me conseiller sur ce qui existe sous Mac Os X
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## esales (20 Décembre 2005)

Un des meilleurs ci ce n'est le meilleur : MacSoup

http://home.snafu.de/stk/macsoup/index.html

Il existe en version française.
C'est pas le plus beau, mais c'est le meilleur.


----------



## David_b (21 Décembre 2005)

Y a aussi Thunderbird qui fait mail et lecteur usenet. Gratuit


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Décembre 2005)

esales a dit:
			
		

> Un des meilleurs ci ce n'est le meilleur : MacSoup
> 
> http://home.snafu.de/stk/macsoup/index.html
> 
> ...


Tant qu'à mettre 20$ je conseillerais plutôt Unison


----------



## esales (21 Décembre 2005)

J'ai acheté Unison à ces débuts, mais je préfère MacSoup.
Pas pour l'interface (Unison est beaucoup plus beau), mais parce-que MacSoup est Off-Line.
Si un jour Unison évolue vers le Off-Line, avec l'arborescence des posts tel que dans MacSoup tout en gardant cette interface, j'abandonnerais peut-être MacSoup pour lui.


----------



## macmouth (11 Février 2006)

quel est le plus rapide de tous?


----------



## silverkingz design (20 Février 2006)

je viens d'essayer macsoup, je ne comprends risn  à la configuration.


----------



## Anabys (21 Février 2006)

Le plus complet: Thot
Le plus offline: MacSoup
Le plus facile, le plus "mac", le plus binaries: Unison


----------



## silverkingz design (21 Février 2006)

bah ok mais unison, comprends pas ce que l'on doit mettre dans la fenetre de config:
serveur ftp etc...


----------



## silverkingz design (21 Février 2006)

...je crois que j'ai reussi à faire marcher ce truc...


----------



## esales (23 Février 2006)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'essayer macsoup, je ne comprends risn  à la configuration.




Sur ce site tu trouveras toutes les informations pour paramêtrer MacSoup (c'est le manuel de l'application : http://www.sri.ucl.ac.be/jpk/manuelMacSOUP/

Bonne chance

C'est un super logiciel


----------

